# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  SLIM COFFEE opinie

## Monika

Witam

Ostatnio przeglądając allegro trafiłam na SLIM COFFEE i zastanawiam sie nad kupnem tej właśnie kawy.

Zawiera ona zieloną kawę, która podobno ma działanie odchudzające.


Czy ktoś może pił tą kawę? 
Czy jest smaczna?

----------


## Gosia

Kawa jest bardzo smaczna. Chętnie ją pije codziennie. Ponieważ zaczęłam stosunkowo niedawno nie potrafię jeszcze ocenić czy przynosi faktycznie takie skutki, jak określa producent.

----------


## focus9

Ja stosuję slim water. Dolewa się ją do wody i pije przez cały dzień. Jest dość smaczna i fakt mniejszy się ma po niej apetyt. Być może ta kawa dzieła podobnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja osobiście piję tą kawke od 4 miesięcy i powiem ,że mi smakuje. Na początku trochę się musiałam przełamać, ale teraz to spoko. Gdzie ją kupujecie ? w aptece ? bo ja tutaj Portail d'informations inne sklepy www sprowadzają ją z czech

Aśka

----------


## Czekolada

w ogóle na mnie nie podziałała.

----------


## Waleria Poszliwska

Kawa jak każda inna. Czy zielona czy czarna ma podobne właściwości. Metabolizm przyśpiesza kofeina zawarta w kawie. Zielona herbata ma więcej kofeiny w sobie niż kawa a jest zdrowsza. Jeśli chodzi o smak to nie próbowałam taj kawy a z serii odchudzających to testowałam tabletki Forever Slim i na mnie ładnie zadziałały.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja piję slim coffee gold carmel i smakuje mi  :Smile:

----------


## kinia200

próbowałam slim coffe, ale jakoś mnie to nie przekonało. teraz zamawiam sobie zieloną kawę, znalazłam ją w rankingu suplementów na odchudzanie rtno.pl, w sumie i bez tego rankingu bym ją zamówiła, bo koleżanka ją stosuje i akurat sporo schudła. w nowym roku czas się za siebie wziąć, bo lato coraz bliżej  :Wink:

----------

